# 音譯兼釋義/音譯兼表意/音譯兼意譯



## Skatinginbc

假設北極有一新國叫"Bingo", 譯成中文為"冰國", 只因該國位於寒地, 而不管"Bingo"這詞在該國語言的字面意思, 請問這樣既翻其音又釋其義的翻譯, 在中國語言學裡稱為什麼?  英文術語又是什麼?  您能舉出這樣"音義皆譯"的例子嗎 (古今均可, 秦漢或上古更好)? 謝謝.


----------



## fyl

这几个算吗？（选自http://www.yarol.cn/shownews.asp?id=180，http://www.guokr.com/post/87107/）
utopia乌托邦
vitamin维他命（今译 维生素）
bandage绷带
bungee蹦极
system系统
talent达人（as in 达人秀）
neon霓虹

另外以前听人说过几个地名翻译得不错：Yosemite优山美地  Champs-Élysées香榭丽舍 Firenze翡冷翠（今译 佛罗伦萨） Fontainebleau枫丹白露。不过好像只有「优山美地」意思比较明确，「香榭丽舍」大概也接近但「榭」、「舍」不是「大街」。

不知道术语叫什么。


----------



## Skatinginbc

算! 太棒了! 謝謝, fyl, 您真好!

例子多多益善, 越古越好!  若無現成術語, 大家無妨推薦一詞 (中英皆可). 
「音義同譯」「音義并譯」可以嗎?


----------



## fyl

我觉得「音義同譯」「音義并譯」都可以。
上边链接里有评论提到了一篇文章，http://wenku.baidu.com/view/c6858c0f4a7302768e993971.html，里面提到了好几种别的叫法：“音译联想”，“音义双关译法”，“谐音加表意”，“音义双译”，“音译兼表意”，“谐译词”，“增义音译词”。这篇文章中还提到了品牌名常用这种译法，品牌的例子还可以参见http://www.zhihu.com/question/20238673，http://www.zhihu.com/question/19878553，http://www.zhihu.com/question/20093415，有好多贴切的以及不太好的例子。。。


----------



## brofeelgood

Skatinginbc said:


> 「音義同譯」「音義并譯」可以嗎?



两个都好 . 英文术语是 cognate 或 cognate doublet?

1. Stone 石头
2. Tow (truck) 拖(车)
3. Pagoda 宝塔
3. Pump 泵

1和2应该只是巧合.


----------



## SuperXW

这两个不知算不算：
Hollywood = 好莱坞
粤语中的「泊（车）」= park


----------



## Messquito

台灣的翻譯專書里稱這為「音譯兼顧」
例如：
laser 雷射 (大陸稱激光)
bully 霸凌
UFO 幽浮
AIDS 愛滋
hacker 駭客
talk show 脫口秀
blog 部落格
club 俱樂部
gene 基因
hippie 嬉皮
series 系列
coolie 苦力
sonar 聲納
shock 休克
call in 叩應（叩問回應）
partner 拍合
necktie 領帶
suana(Finnish) 三溫暖
media 媒體
boob 波


以下可能有一點偏離原意，但還是有相關：
motor 馬達（馬力達成）
homerun 紅不讓
model 模特兒

商品名稱很多也是這樣翻的：
Uniqlo 優衣庫
Coca Cola 可口可樂
Pampers 幫寶適
Lego 樂高

http://www.cssn.cn/yyx/yyx_gdhy/201504/t20150422_1597641_3.shtml
找到這個網站，有舉兩個上古的例子，可以參考看看


----------



## Skatinginbc

太好了!  真謝謝各位!  有了這些線索 (e.g., 「諧譯詞」「兼译词」 and those useful links), 在網上找資料就容易多了!  謝謝大家的幫忙.

現在剩下的問題是英文了, 「諧譯詞」「音譯兼表意」英文怎麼說?
謝謝您的建議, Bro.  不過"cognate" (cognate doublet) 是「同源詞」, 似乎與「音譯兼表意」的概念不符.


----------



## Ghabi

You may say "meaningful transliteration", cf.  Sin-wai Chan, David E. Pollard (ed.),
_An Encyclopaedia of Translation: Chinese-English, English-Chinese_,
Chinese University Press, 2001, p. 1088.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Ghabi, 太謝謝您了, 連參考書的頁數都提供了, 省去我不少麻煩. 謝謝.


----------



## stephenlearner

觉得这个音译超好


Messquito said:


> Coca Cola 可口可樂



另外还有几个，如 
儿童玩具，类似橡皮泥 play-doh 叫培乐多。
汽车Land Rover 路虎  Benz 奔驰（大陆）
Sprite 雪碧（饮料）
Pantene 潘婷（洗发水）


----------



## SuperXW

stephenlearner said:


> 汽车Land Rover 路虎


这个已经不是音译了吧……


----------



## Messquito

SuperXW said:


> 这个已经不是音译了吧……


Rover跟路虎聽起來很像啊


----------



## SuperXW

Messquito said:


> Rover跟路虎聽起來很像啊


好吧，我还以为land是被译成"路"字了，那么“虎”字就不知出自哪里。
我理解很多方言中r和l，v和h会混淆，不过在我的口音中实在不太像。


----------



## stephenlearner

Bing 必应 
Linked-in 领英


----------



## Youngfun

还有宝马、捷特、宜家、家乐福、台湾的甜不辣。
有人说“奇异果”也来自kiwi。
我一直不明白为什么叫“可乐饼”，里面没有可乐！原来来自croquet。这个只能算音译吧，加个“饼”字。
“佛罗伦萨”是中文的官方名称，不过当地的华人称之为“fei len ci”，接近意大利语的发音 Firenze.



Messquito said:


> AIDS 愛滋
> hacker 駭客
> blog 部落格
> suana* sauna*(Finnish) 三溫暖


这些跟大陆不一样。
AIDS 艾滋（病）
hacker 黑客（但是在黑客的专业术语里，区分hacker为黑客，而cracker为骇客）
blog 博客（也有翻译成“日志”的。雅虎翻译成“部落”）
sauna 桑拿（不过在中国大陆，“桑拿”泛指澡堂、提供洗澡设施的按摩店、提供色轻服务的场所等。而在这些“桑拿”里，真正的sauna房称为“蒸房”）



> bully 霸凌
> UFO 幽浮
> call in 叩應（叩問回應）
> homerun 紅不讓
> partner 拍合


这些没听过。
倒是听过有人说“拍档”来自partner



> media 媒體


“媒体”跟“做媒”没太大关系吧……



> boob 波


这个是纯音译吧。而且来自ball。广东话不只是乳房，把球也称为“波”，比如“踢波”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

I noticed the thread title has been changed to 音譯兼意譯. I would like to emphasize that what I was looking for is something closer to 音譯兼釋義 or 音譯兼表意. 
What are their differences?  
釋義: 解釋文義.  譬如, "Bingo"這個國家叫"冰國" (see post #1), 是用中文解釋該詞代表之物而非"Bingo"的意譯, 與"Bingo"這詞在該國語言的意思無關. 
表意: 表達一個抽象意念. 譬如, AIDS叫"愛滋"是譯者表達自己的一個主觀意念或印象, 而非該詞的原意 (i.e., acquired immune deficiency syndrome).
意譯: 把某語言詞語的意義譯成另一語言的詞語.


----------



## Ghabi

Skatinginbc said:


> I noticed the thread title has been changed to 音譯兼意譯. I would like to emphasize that what I was looking for is something closer to 音譯兼釋義 or 音譯兼表意.


這是談翻譯的人較常用的說法，但你想用"音譯兼釋義"或"音譯兼表意"，就加上去好了。


----------



## Lucevan le stelle

Youngfun said:


> “佛罗伦萨”是中文的官方名称，不过当地的华人称之为“fei len ci”，接近意大利语的发音 Firenze.


“佛罗伦萨”大概是从英文的Florence翻译过来的。诗人徐志摩把它翻译为“翡冷翠”，很美的名字，估计是从意大利语直接译的。


----------

